

Ask HN: Data efficient protocol for mobile app? - mmrasheed

We are designing an information sharing app (news and Q&amp;A) targeting a developing country. One of the major turning off for the users is the cell phone data expense. Which protocol do you recommend for this scenario?
======
subv3rsion
Apache Thrift ([https://thrift.apache.org/](https://thrift.apache.org/)) or
Protocol Buffers ([https://developers.google.com/protocol-
buffers/](https://developers.google.com/protocol-buffers/)).

